# Share your experience with supplements



## Drew

Have you used supplements to treat social anxiety?
Share your experience with them!

If the supplement is not currently listed, click the "Suggest a new listing..." link at the bottom of the page to add it. Once you add it you'll be able to add your experience immediately.

Thanks!


----------



## christ~in~me

i havent in a while but i used to take St.Johns Wort and Sam-e together,they worked pretty good,its worth a try,its for positive mood balance,ive also been hearing that fish oil is good too


----------



## Drew

Would you be willing to share your experiences with them on the Treatment Experiences part of the site?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/categories/13.html


----------



## stealyourface722

i might as well eat poop because thats what supplements did
NOTHING


----------



## Sunshine009

Jeniffer said:


> A really good example of a vitamin that our body essentially needs is Vitamin A. More than giving you good eyesight, vitamin A does a lot in ensuring that your body stays in good shape. It also stimulates the production and activity of white blood cells, at the same time, taking part in remodeling bone. Aside from those mentioned, Vitamin A also maintains the health of endothelial cells (the ones lining the body's interior surfaces), regulates cell growth and division which was found to be lowering the risk of cancer.


It's pretty remarkable. Carrot juice made fresh is similar to that but its beta carotene, the vegetable form.


----------



## wiselittleracoon

I think when I take super vit B complex it helps make me feel more balanced.I notice a bit more energy I think.I have a juicer but never feel like juicing,plus it can get expensive.


----------



## Dryslyd

I take a lot of supplements, but none which I chose specifically for SA, I just started a health overhaul about a year ago. The two that I've definitely noticed a difference in my general health and well being are Coenzyme q10 and Evening primrose oil.
Coenzyme q10 has helped because it gives me tons more energy, which is something that is 'zapped' from me everyday because of nervous tension.

Evening Primrose Oil was recommended by someone for PMT (I get seriously cranky, and SA becomes worse..........clearly they had noticed!!), and after taking it for a while I felt a lot more calm and less irrational during 'that time'.

I've tried many different 'tinctures' for nervousness, which have had no effect whatsoever.
My research continues!


----------



## odicepaul

Over the years I haven't found any great advantage to supplements other than bee pollen. Especially in the bulk form rather than the pill form.


----------



## patricia

iv notice a small relieve from taking korean gingseng have tried loads of other supplements and didnt help at all is there anything else anyone has tried that u can get from the chemist that would help relieve the nervousness


----------



## Amanda1587

I ordered L-Theanine on Saturday and I am REALLY hoping to try it today if it comes and report what happens. I keep checking the mail every 5 minutes it seems!


----------



## tngirl

magnesium at the end of the night really has alot of benefits. It relaxes me and helps me sleep well, and is like a colon cleanse (TMI?). Ok, but its really good.


----------



## camtrol

I haven't used any supplements because they may interfere with how the body deals with psychiatric meds, making them more or less potent or droppig the entire amount into your systme all at one time. I just thought i'd point that out to people who are on meds too, talk to your doc before taking anything natural on top of meds


----------



## rockguitarist89

I think a lot of people believe there supplements work b/c they want them to work. The Placebo Effect basically.

Creatine can, and does work for some people. Some pre-workout supplements "work" b/c they wake people up and get them motivated. Most dont' really do sh*t. Protein shakes probably work. 

I'm only taking a two scoops of a protein shake after every workout. That's it. I have half a container of creatine left, that I'll probably never use. I do take a vitamin and a capsule of fish oil every morning, but that is for general health, not gaining muscle.


----------



## Canadian4Life

Took almost every supplement known besides phenibut. 5-htp was a potent antidepressant for me. I started it a few years back and it brought me out of feeling depressed and I was depressed most of my life and never even knew how much it was running my life. So 5-htp was a major help and good supplement. L-theanine is a good anti-anxiety amino acid and works like a mild benzo. Also magnesium and Niacin are two very powerful anti-anxiety vitamins/minerals. I started taking 2mgs of methylcobalamin a week ago and am seeing some very impressive improvements as well.


----------



## ak2218

I was taking this supplement called mood solution but its really on and off...some days it works other days i just feel the same. I want to experiment alittle more however before i go to the SSRI's.


----------



## silver777

Coconut oil works well for mind fog and confusion symptoms but takes a few days to work. Detoxing and clearing out toxins aswell as parasites and worms can cure alot of mental illness. Ayurveda is a good alternative to modern medicine and is highly effective, seeing an Ayurvedic doctor is where u must start.


----------



## domi8888

well i used to drink cough syrup :I


----------



## InThe519

My supplement regime is:

Vitamin D
Vitamin B50 Complex
Omega Fish Oils
Multi-Vitamin
Vitamin C
Melatonin w/B12


----------



## juanm

I'm new to this had a high anxiety moment last week. So I am starting to *drink chamomile tea it's really working*. I have been drink coffee for years since I was 16 or 17 I am 40 now. I drink coffee all day maybe a pot or pot and half. Is the coffee a trigger/factor? i had also been under work stress.


----------



## esboy

Lately I take a supplement which can help my body become so physically fit and I been using this kind of supplement for a long year. The name of the supplement that I take is Centrum it is combined with all the vitamins needed..And wow it really helps me.


----------



## aw1993

i've tried gaba...maybe took a little too much of a dose but it does calm you but its kind of a drunk/high calm so idk if thats good or what, but you might want to try it.


----------



## andemar

*Rainbow Light Just 1 Once food based multivitamin*

Hi

Rainbow Light Just 1 Once is really good.....the best so far. Its the #1 food based multivitamin. I use Women's One and they also have a Mens one too. Ive been on it over for a year....I will never change to another vitamin again..........hope this helps.


----------



## Xande

tngirl said:


> magnesium at the end of the night really has alot of benefits. It relaxes me and helps me sleep well.


Yeah chelated magnesium is awesome at night time. Helps me relax and sleep


----------



## kriswithqsit

I have tried Nutrilite, they r good to me so far. Anybody interested can check from

http://www.amway.com/GLOBALSHOPPE/Shop/Product/Category.aspx/Vitamins-Supplements


----------



## Camron

Nice sharing.
I remember that when i was went to gym first time,
then i was 21 year old and my weight was under 78 lbs,
then my trainer told me about supplement "power muscle".
I used this supplement and i gained my 20 lbs weight in 2 month.
And now i feel so good.
Chino Hills Fitness


----------



## sas2012solar

*supplements*

I have had hardly any luck with supplements and I have tried them all, and I don't mean I have tried only twenty I mean like 60.. the top ones

The only herbs that ever had any effect are either illegal, or considered bad for you.

The only other herbal remedy that helped was caffeine of course... in teems of having some affect.

Other than that pharmas help.. but that is not the topic. (Oh yeah alcohol, as far as supplement.)


----------



## Brittany Shay

I use Valarien to help my sleeping habits so that I can have an even temperment. It doesnt always work, but it helps me sleep through the night. Kava helps me when im stressed.


----------



## lazy

i tried going from magnesium citrate to magnesium malate to avoid the laxative effect. I don't think the malate is helping me sleep compared to the citrate... or maybe it's something else

I don't know if it's because of the malic acid or the calcium carbonate in this brand :mum

If explosive runs is any of an indicator of how well the magnesium is being absorbed, then the citrate wins.


----------



## asianliason

THIS HERB CHANGED MY LIFE KANNA S CALLED ALSO1 words DUB MOTHER ****ING STEP DUBSTEP CHECK IT OUT ON YUOUTUBE YOU DUDE I LOST MY DUBSTEP CD WHEN I WENT BACK IN TIME TO AVOID ALL THESE LOSERS THEN WALKD INTO A TRAIN SO I COULD GO TO HEAVEN AND CHILL WITH ALL THE PRODUCERS THEN WE KILLED SOME DEATHMETAL FANS AND WENT TO HELL AND ENDED BAK ON EARTH JAAAAAAMN DUBSTEP BRO


----------



## Cassabell

asianliason said:


> THIS HERB CHANGED MY LIFE KANNA S CALLED ALSO1 words DUB MOTHER ****ING STEP DUBSTEP CHECK IT OUT ON YUOUTUBE YOU DUDE I LOST MY DUBSTEP CD WHEN I WENT BACK IN TIME TO AVOID ALL THESE LOSERS THEN WALKD INTO A TRAIN SO I COULD GO TO HEAVEN AND CHILL WITH ALL THE PRODUCERS THEN WE KILLED SOME DEATHMETAL FANS AND WENT TO HELL AND ENDED BAK ON EARTH JAAAAAAMN DUBSTEP BRO


Kanna is a psychedelic herb, sounds kinda crazy 

good old fish oils (flaxseed for me tho) helped me with my skin and overall appearance which kinda made my confidence better to. apparently there are studies on it helping brain function to. I actually take the flaxseed because im veggo, bit fish oils just as good :yes


----------



## bruno2006

Drew said:


> Have you used supplements to treat social anxiety?
> Share your experience with them!
> 
> If the supplement is not currently listed, click the "Suggest a new listing..." link at the bottom of the page to add it. Once you add it you'll be able to add your experience immediately.
> 
> Thanks!


I have been using orthmolecular medicine for a while and have seen some good results. These people dig deep down and look for any "imbalances" in nutrient levels. Amino acids are working great for me, especially tyrosine when I feel down. There is this supplement that has a combination of herbs and theanine and it works great too. Its called sedaplex.

I just bought some kava as I read there is a lot of evidence that this is a very effective anxiety buster. Havent used it yet (havent been anxious since Christmas). Has anyone here used it?


----------



## lazy

lazy said:


> If explosive runs is any of an indicator of how well the magnesium is being absorbed, then the citrate wins.


Going to have to quote myself, I found something:

_"[...], since unabsorbed magnesium causes loose, watery stools.
The widely-used magnesium oxide has "extremely low"
bioavailability (22.8%),9 making it more likely to cause
diarrhea._
_[...]
"Magnesium citrate is certainly somewhat better, at
29.64% absorption[...]"_

http://www.aor.ca/assets/Research/pdf/Advances_10_May_2006_The_New_New_Magnesium.pdf

My recent anecdotals follows too. My mineral complex has 200 mg of the magnesium (from oxide) per tablet. On my first bottle I was taking only 1 tablet along with two more magnesium malate tablets. So per day I got 200 mg of magnesium from the oxide, and 300 mg from the malate. I was surprised that I didn't experience any explosiveness in the morning. Then recently, I decided to double up on the mineral tablets. My explosive runs came back. In comparison, prior to taking this mineral complex, I was taking Magnesium Citrate before bed. Even just 1 capsule (150 mg of Magnesium per capsule), gave me the explosiveness in the morning.

Or... maybe my magnesium malate is fake :-(. it also cost almost the same if not cheaper than citrate. Strange.


----------



## Darby

He is what I take often:

Lemon Balm: helps with anxiety and sleep although not as sedating for me
Oregon Grape: Has Berberine in it which helps with my energy some, my depressed mood some and little for social anxiety
Vitamin A: gives me some energy
Fish Oil: Some energy and some mild antidepressant effects
Eggs: 3 or 4 a day and it reduces my general anxiety
Baked red or white potato: For whatever reason, after a few hours it helps with my energy (possibly from complex carbs).

Take sertraline (modest dose which does relatively little), low dose remeron at bed mostly for sleep and provigil as needed for sleepyness and low energy. 

This is the best I have done in a while, but I don't want to kid you and say I feel fine, just better than before. Still have the SA and depression but it is improved.


----------



## Famous

Am using high strength fish/omega/oil to try and clarify thought processes, also, if you chew a couple of capsules just before you go in the shops/out/etc some peeps within "breath range" might think you've been doing something a little better than sushi....


----------



## Zerix

For some I dedicate a lot of time reading and researching supplements, I truly love them, because they truly help.

Fish oil - does help in alleviating depression (among thousand other benefits)
L-theanine - great for relaxation and it does cross the BBB
Phenibut - must be careful to not overuse, but I like it, usually once or twice a week
Kratom - god's gift
Rhodiola Rosea -just started taking this, what really interested me is that it assists in curing the anxiety and/or paranoia that happens after you smoke weed, can't wait to test that out 

Anyone have experience with Aniracetam or Oxiracetam? I tried Piracetam before but these are stronger I heard, and I couldn't really tell if Piracetam did anything for me (so probably not)..


----------



## KaliumRookie

.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Amitriptyline didnt help sa but good helps with sleep. 5htp and SJW are so-so. I liked Celexa(SSRI) the best.


----------



## elegantuniverse

*Combining Tryptophan with Celexa:*

I've suffered with social anxiety, panic disorder, IBS and bouts of severe dysphoria all my life. I've been on 20mg of Citalopram (Celexa) for 5 years along with a high quality tryptophan, P5P B6 and other co-factors.

For my GI issues, I take a very high quality, non-denatured whey protein that rebuilt my GI mucosa layer and stopped the IBS and resultant high serotonin turn-over in the GI.

I would not be the same without taking the tryptophan along with the SSRI. I know because I tried initially for about 6-7 weeks when I first started. Then, quite literally, the next day after I started tryptophan at bedtime, it was an immediate effect. It only got better from then on. I was very careful about my tryptophan dosing, as I informed my Psychiatrist all along the way, but first few months I was weighing the powder on a grain scale and charting the results along with any strange effects. I noticed some strange and uncomfortable effects on occasion when I first started, when at night I would awake with strange visual sensations when I moved my head, the visual feedback would be temporally delayed. This freaked me out, so I kept my dosing down to 250-300mg for the first month or so with no other adverse symptoms... But the benefits were unbelievable. It was so exciting to see the synergistic affect the two were having together. I just maintained a very careful dosing regimen and it was great.... I now (5 years later, and for the past 4 years) keep the dosing at 1000mg per night, with increases up to 1500mg or 2000mg max, if under a lot of stressors. Less is more with tryptophan; depending on the individual anything more than 3 grams is arguably detrimental to any additional affect due to the liver "noticing" this spike and metabolizing it before it can cross the BBB.

Important: for any noticeable efficacy, it was a must that I took tryptophan on an empty stomach (at least 4hrs after my last meal) and along with a carbohydrate (juice/honey, etc.). This releases insulin that "clears" the blood from other aminos competing for transport across the BBB (blood brain barrier). Tryptophan is the only amino that has the hardest time crossing this barrier when in competition with all the others. At night, when you wait 4 hours after any protein containing meal and then potentiate the tryptophan absorption with a carbohydrate, you are ensuring the most effective way in getting it to your CNS, serotonergic neurons.

I tried 5-HTP extensively with all types of dosing and combinations, and it may work better with others, but in my case it worked much less effective that tryptophan. Also, less is better and when a bit better when used in combination with tryptophan. Occassionally I take 50-100mg with 1000mg tryptophan, but anything more it becomes noneffective. This is because 5-HTP can convert to serotonin outside the BBB, in the liver, kidneys, etc. and thus not utilized where it needs to be.

I found the most effective brands to be: Doctor's Best Tryptophan with P5P B6 and other co-factors. Same brand for 5-HTP. Source Naturals P5P B6. Designs for Health Whey Cool protein powder.

I hope this helps others as it did me! Please use extreme caution with 5-HTP and/or tryptophan with SSRI's. You should first explain this to your Psychiatrist, as I did, and be sure to have close guidance. Personally my Psychiatrist didn't even know that she could have prescribed tryptophan (Tryptan as it's called in the Red book), so in her case, it was an educating experience as it was for me.

Feel free to respond or ask me any questions you may have. God bless!


----------



## Kaylamm

I started taking niacinamide. It's helped a little so far but should see more result in a few weeks


----------



## ahimsa33

*Skullcap and Valerian tea*

When I was experiencing the height of my anxiety and insomnia I made a tea nightly of valerian and skullcap. I found that it helped a lot.

It's fairly inexpensive, especially if you have a local store that sells herbs in bulk - that way you can buy a couple days worth. You will be able to tell by 3-4 days if it's working or not. Then you can up the dosage if you need to and go for a couple of more days.

You can also take the herbs in a capsule form but I've read that taking herbs in a tea is much more effective (I guess think of the herbs releasing power steeped in hot water vs. ground in a capsule in your stomach) The only thing with valerian is it is a bit stinky! A lot of people compare it to "stinky feet smell". I attempt to disguise this by adding some mint in with it, it definitely helps the taste 

Here's the recipe: 
1 tsp. valerian root
1 tsp. skullcap
1 tsp. peppermint (or whatever dried mint)

If this doesn't seem to help, you can increase the recipe by double.

Infuse or "steep" for 10-15 minutes. This means leave the herbs covered in boiling water. I usually boil water in a small pot and add the herbs, turn off stove then cover with the lid. I use a small mesh strainer to strain the loose herbs out. You can get a tea ball also but you might have a hard time finding one big enough for all of these herbs!

Okay so it does take a little bit of time, definitely more than just popping a pill but drinking tea is relaxing by itself and these herbs have wonderful calming properties. I hope it helps you


----------



## Broshious2

High dose Inositol 10g+
Kanna I found to be hit or miss and not psychedelic at all.
Phenibut of course
P5P
Vitamin D 8000+


----------



## Jollygoggles

Take the *right *amount of phenibut (about 1000 mg): 
"Ah, I'm nice and relaxed and SA free. Did you enjoy your day, good sir?"

Take the *wrong *amount of phenibut (3000 mg +): 
"I must talk to everyone in the room. What was that?! Was that a bird? Birds fly in the sky. Oh, LOOK! A cake. Do you like cake? I like cake. Cake tastes good. D'you know what else tastes good? Chocolate. Nom nom nom nom nom."


----------



## timtron

Jollygoggles said:


> Take the *right *amount of phenibut (about 1000 mg):
> "Ah, I'm nice and relaxed and SA free. Did you enjoy your day, good sir?"
> 
> Take the *wrong *amount of phenibut (3000 mg +):
> "I must talk to everyone in the room. What was that?! Was that a bird? Birds fly in the sky. Oh, LOOK! A cake. Do you like cake? I like cake. Cake tastes good. D'you know what else tastes good? Chocolate. Nom nom nom nom nom."


lol I need some of that extrovert pill then - INTJ


----------



## sweetgrasshebs

*Understanding Herbal Supplements*

First let me make 3 qualifying statements. My youngest daughter now 27 has debiliting SA. She is the mother of 2 young children and there are days she can not go out of the house. Second, I am a certified master herbalist, working on my Holistic Health Practioner cert. SA has been a part of our lives for 12 years. Third I worked for 15 years with a company that was and still is a FDA approved medical company. I know the FDA process.

Many of you mention taking supplements and seeing little results. I believe most of you are using pill forms of supplements. THIS IS NOT THE WAY TO GET RESULTS. You body absorbs very little of the pills so you will not see much in the way of help. The same is true of vitamins ( take liquid!). There are a few other options. 1. Tinctures 2. Infusions ( a stronger form of tea) 3. Powder form mixed with foods. They absorb into the blood stream and do work. We have seen excellent results with several herbs. But also relize that it may take a few weeks to figure out your dosage. Also, like pharmaceuticals you can build up a tolerance and may need to change to a differanct herbal combination for a few weeks.

For the gentlemen who stated drugs are placebos you obviously do not understand phamaceuticals. Which is not intended as an insult. The U.S. is very uneducated on herbal treatments. My family has a LONG line as pharmacist, nurses and drs. My brother in law owns several pharmacies. He will be the first to tell you that most pharmaceutical drugs are synthetic forms of herbs. In Europe drs routinely write herbal prescriptions. They do work but are more gentle on the body. More harsness does not help your body cope.

For the gentlemen that worries about interactions. There are very few herbs that may have a dangerous interaction with pharmaceutical drugs. One of those is St. Johns Wort. The truth is NO ONE HAS EVER DIED FROM A HERBAL INTERACTION OR OVERDOSE. Yet 750,000 die per year from drug interactions. These numbers come from the United States Center for Poision Control. Pharmaceutical companies are the ones putting fear into people regarding herbs.

With all of this said I would also encourage those of you looking into herbs to go to a certified herbalist or holistic health practioner. We are trained on herbal combinations, drug interactions, and more. A typical herbal consult is around 50.00 to 100.00 and you will be given herbal and supplemental recommendations.

After stating everything I will add that there is a place for pharmaceutical drugs. I just do not believe they should be the only choice for everyone

Now to protect myself from the law I must say. The information I have given is not intended to diagnose or treat any illness and is not recogonized or approved by the FDA.

I wish only health for each of you.


----------



## sweetgrasshebs

*Second paragraph should have said herbs not drugs in the first sentance...SORRY *

*** The third paragraph should have said TO THE GENTLEMAN WHO STATED HERBS ARE PLACEBO not drugs are placebo.... LOL


sweetgrasshebs said:


> First let me make 3 qualifying statements. My youngest daughter now 27 has debiliting SA. She is the mother of 2 young children and there are days she can not go out of the house. Second, I am a certified master herbalist, working on my Holistic Health Practioner cert. SA has been a part of our lives for 12 years. Third I worked for 15 years with a company that was and still is a FDA approved medical company. I know the FDA process.
> 
> Many of you mention taking supplements and seeing little results. I believe most of you are using pill forms of supplements. THIS IS NOT THE WAY TO GET RESULTS. You body absorbs very little of the pills so you will not see much in the way of help. The same is true of vitamins ( take liquid!). There are a few other options. 1. Tinctures 2. Infusions ( a stronger form of tea) 3. Powder form mixed with foods. They absorb into the blood stream and do work. We have seen excellent results with several herbs. But also relize that it may take a few weeks to figure out your dosage. Also, like pharmaceuticals you can build up a tolerance and may need to change to a differanct herbal combination for a few weeks.
> 
> For the gentlemen who stated herbs are placebos you obviously do not understand phamaceuticals. Which is not intended as an insult. The U.S. is very uneducated on herbal treatments. My family has a LONG line as pharmacist, nurses and drs. My brother in law owns several pharmacies. He will be the first to tell you that most pharmaceutical drugs are synthetic forms of herbs. In Europe drs routinely write herbal prescriptions. They do work but are more gentle on the body. More harsness does not help your body cope.
> 
> For the gentlemen that worries about interactions. There are very few herbs that may have a dangerous interaction with pharmaceutical drugs. One of those is St. Johns Wort. The truth is NO ONE HAS EVER DIED FROM A HERBAL INTERACTION OR OVERDOSE. Yet 750,000 die per year from drug interactions. These numbers come from the United States Center for Poision Control. Pharmaceutical companies are the ones putting fear into people regarding herbs.
> 
> With all of this said I would also encourage those of you looking into herbs to go to a certified herbalist or holistic health practioner. We are trained on herbal combinations, drug interactions, and more. A typical herbal consult is around 50.00 to 100.00 and you will be given herbal and supplemental recommendations.
> 
> After stating everything I will add that there is a place for pharmaceutical drugs. I just do not believe they should be the only choice for everyone
> 
> Now to protect myself from the law I must say. The information I have given is not intended to diagnose or treat any illness and is not recogonized or approved by the FDA.
> 
> I wish only health for each of you.


----------



## sdmills

Well I've had a pretty positive experience with supplements. When my SA was REALLY bad I started taking kind of a cocktail of supplements. I did this along with taking Yoga pretty regularly, which seemed also to help for some reason.

I was taking valerian root, GABA, B Complex, ashwagandha root, brahmi, calcium, magnesium, tryptophan and theanine (those last two are supposed to help build serotonin and GABA in the brain). I figured there wasn't just one supplement that was going to make the big difference because so much goes on with body chemistry. So I did a bunch of research and that's what I came up with.

It all seemed to helped me feel less physically jittery when I went out to malls and restaurants and bars where I would tend to get especially nervous. 

I did find a supplement called Tranquilene that had most of those ingredients in one pill. That saved me some money so I stuck with that regimen for many months. I really feel like it helped balance me out a lot more. I still get anxious, but not as bad lately. I've kept up with yoga too. But I'm staying the hell away from pharma drugs. I don't trust that stuff!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Now taking:

Vitamin B tablet
Vitamin D 1000ui
and Fish oil omega 3 

Its improved my mood quite a bit. I feel less depressed. I think I may have seasonal effective disorder.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

So two days ago i took a pre workout.. mostly it contains caffeine. i believe it was 250 g of caffeine..felt a rush for 30 mins then completely shut out after the effects went away. later that night i had trouble sleeping and my head was hurting. Never taking a pre workout again.


----------



## TNooka

Valerian Root - made my anxiety worse
Fish oil - made my anxiety worse
California poppy - terrible experience, although I was drinking in and around that time still
St. John's Wort - also pretty bad, although I was on klonapin at the time, which st john's wort leeches from
B-12 - a little too much of a "high," excitable, irritable
melatonin - heard it's not good to take for an extensive amount of time and that it can mess with your hormonal balance so I stopped taking it

Whole foods are your best choice. Supplements are always a last resort in my book.


----------



## LEE222

I am taking cipralex 10mg for 2 months now for anxiety disorder but some days I just feel ill and achy all over like I have the flu. Its like since I started suffering with anxiety 4 months ago my body just feels so rundown. I'm trying to eat healthier, have cut out all caffeine and alcohol and increased more fruit and vegetables in my diet. What vitamins can I take to boost my energy levels and my general wellbeing.


----------



## loveymiller

I tried a Supplement once but I Dint Liked its Taste. hehee
Now I used Banana flavor Supplement.


----------



## mulder79

*my supplement stack*

morning meds

phenibut 1g
l theanine 1g
picamilon 50ml
calmag 400-200mg
goji extract 2000mg
acai extract 2500mg 
pomegranate extract 250mg
lithium orotate 5mg
rosmarinic acid 2mg
midday picamilon 50mg
phosphatadylserine 50mg
night
phenibut 1g
l theanine1g
picamilon 50mg
lithium orotate 5mg
melatonin 3mg
l tryptophan 500mg
multi vit
epa 1g
rosmaranic acid 2mg

alot i know but ive done alot of research and they work in synergy main supplements that are a must phenibut,lithium orotate and picamilon


----------



## Salavin

TNooka said:


> Valerian Root - made my anxiety worse
> Fish oil - made my anxiety worse
> California poppy - terrible experience, although I was drinking in and around that time still
> St. John's Wort - also pretty bad, although I was on klonapin at the time, which st john's wort leeches from
> B-12 - a little too much of a "high," excitable, irritable
> melatonin - heard it's not good to take for an extensive amount of time and that it can mess with your hormonal balance so I stopped taking it
> 
> Whole foods are your best choice. Supplements are always a last resort in my book.


I think everyone is different. Some people need to be calmed down, whereas others need a lift; and so they need different effects.


----------



## thefourth

When I am really stressed I like to go for a run after a few miles I start feeling very clear. I also take Relaquill if I want to just relax it has a bunch of stuff in it that makes me really calm.


----------



## westcoast

Ive been taking whey protein for awhile, and just got off of creatine monohyrdate very rare side effects not many people get it but on creatine it made me very aggressive and irritable very high anxiety almost got in a fight with my cousin. Really all I take now is animal pak and whey protein and I like my coffee before work outs and in the morning.


----------



## Marooned86

I only use Gold Standard Whey. I don't like any of those energy supplements. All it does is make my heart race faster, so when I do cardio I top out too easily.


----------



## Pearl Buttons

I feel like I've tried them all! I haven't had good/noticeable/pleasant/positive/negative effects with all of them. From memory, the most effective have been:
--Valerian ROOT: it smells bad, it tastes bad, but a nice proper dose feels like a mild sedative. Far and away the best herbal supplement I have found. My anxiety is pretty high, so it never put me to sleep like some claim it does. Please note I said ROOT, as the whole plant is not considered medicinal.
--Kava-Kava: Again, there was a scare with this herb, but that was a very small outbreak. If you get the ACTIVE PARTS in a tincture, it helps to calm nerves and for me it was great with antihistamines before bed.
--A strong Chamomile/Relaxing Herbal blend tea is nice to take with me to school, calms my coffee cravings (trying to stay away from caffeine).
--I'll update if I can think of any more!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Well here's another NPR story by a solid science background that indicates ppl with autism are basically being poisoned by the "beige" diet...bread, mac n cheese, chicken nuggets etc. If you want to do something that is really impactful on your EMOTIONAL STABILITY, listen and research the GAPS diet. 
BRAINSTORM - 
http://integral-options.blogspot.com/2013/04/brainstorm-to-best-of-our-knowledge-npr.html


----------



## whitney1961

I combine my daily exercise and healthy eating habits with HGH supplements. They are natural, safe, and formulated with nutrients to keep me going. HGH are also known as fountain-of-youth and works best for increasing metabolism, that's why some people inject them for body enhancement and anti-aging. The bad side, however, is that they can be harmful if directly injected and are very expensive! Read this article for more info: http://ezinearticles.com/?HGH-Supplements-Its-Perks-and-Vital-Info&id=7434824


----------



## Bruce L27

*Prohormone side effect/anxiety etc.*

Hello,

I just joined this website to help me find some answers to an issue I have been experiencing for the past year and a half as the result of a side effect from a prohormone. I don't know if anyone here can relate or provide possible direction??


----------



## KeithJorgensen

stealyourface722 said:


> i might as well eat poop because thats what supplements did
> NOTHING


Did nothing means what ?no side effect by using that ?:afr


----------



## SuzyQ12

*Something to take the edge off...*

I have tried Lexapro and Zoloft, and both have made me incredibly ill. My aunt is a dietician and she recommended me take a vitamin capsule called Adaptocrine. It's basically crushed up leaves and roots in a capsule, so you don't need a prescription or anything. Anyway, I take one capsule a day and although it hasn't "cured" my anxiety, it really has taken the edge off. I can relax more and i'm not sitting on the edge of my seat anymore. I recommend it. :yes


----------



## marumaru

Has anyone tried Relaquil? I really hate being on the amount of medications I'm on, but I know I need something for my panic attacks, they seem to be getting worse. Last night was the first time I got a panic attack that involved paralysis, it was terrifying. I tried to search for Relaquil reviews but I found next to nothing besides the customer reviews on their own site, and I don't really trust that yet.


----------



## Quantumhex

I had always had confusion and concentration difficulties. For the past week I have been taking dha, vit.D, wild krill, and super b complex and I have noticed great improvements in my school studies. Not sure if all together work or just some, but something is definitely working. Frustration is nearly all but gone, sleep is a little better, and overall mental and physical health improved.


----------



## milojko

Do not buy anything from this site. It is a scam!!


----------



## Liv2000

I started taking some new supplements. Ok, something is making me happy, sing in the house, feel up. I am just not sure which supplement it is but I was reading some magazines, one was Psychology Today, and there were ads for supplements and I ordered some. If I can figure out which one is working I will let you all know. I had PPD 3 times and have been on different ADs and hated and went off them all. I am not on any Rx drugs now. Anyhow, if I find myself happy and singing in the house and coping with 3 kids, and hate to say this, but I have lots of "acquaintances" and zero real friends...Well if I can feel happy with this supplement I really want to pass along the info. Sorry I am not completely sure what is working, I will figure it out. I am here because I get so dang lonely on the weekends and my husband is out of town.


----------



## Liv2000

ok, the supps I bought were:
CDP-Choline Caps, 250mg, by Life Extension
Anxiety Free by Ridge Crest Herbals
and
Dopamite by MHP

I ordered them 1 or 2 weeks ago, another lonely weekend and since I've been taking them I have noticed a change. Just not sure what is working.


----------



## Liv2000

Just wanted to add, I picked up my son last week and he said "wow you look so happy!". He seemed very confused by my smiling face which makes me feel a bit bad as I guess I must have looked pretty miserable before! It made him happy that I was happy.


----------



## jazzmcmasterson

I've taken a number of supplements to combat my social anxiety (L-theanine, 5htp, aniracetam, sulbutiamine, alcar ) and with the exception of Phenibut (which works far better than any benzodiazipine i've ever taken btw) the most effective has been Liftmode's Magnolia Bark Extract. I usually take about 400mg and within a half hour I feel noticeably more calm and relaxed, both mentally and physically. In fact, the effects are so pronounced and worthwhile that I can't imagine anyone not benefiting from this supplement.


----------



## Breanna

*Herbs and Vitamins work, but only if you do it right!*

I used to think my entire problem was psychological. I mean, I grew up in a weird religious environment, my dad's an angry overly emotional person, we moved a lot, a went thru a traumatic breakup at a young age and I'm a very sensitive person.

People, if you have a ton of anxiety you have to at least try to eliminate the part that is physical. To do this, clean up your lifestyle. Alcohol and drugs will put yeast and toxins into your body and take essential happy-nutrients out and that will seriously mess with your brain. If you have digestive problems, figure out what is doing it to you.. gluten? yeast? sugar? caffeine? milk? soy? If you are me, all of the above mess with my stomach/mind. Stop eating them as much as possible or completely for while so you can see if you feel any different without them in your life.

Next, get on a good probiotic to help your gut (see GAPS Syndrome, Gut and Psychology Syndrome) if you can't afford a good probiotic pill, eat a lot of yogurt, the kind with a lot of good bacteria strains in it. Get a Complex B Stress Vitamin(you need all the Bs to function normally and feel happy, drinking, drugs, caffeine or having a messed up flora/gut prevents you from absorbing your b vitamins and that makes you feel sad and nervous!).

Lastly, take a supplement that battles stress & depression. The ones I like are Kava Kava Root, Holy Basil & Passionflower.

These will cost you because you want to get a bottle of STRONG herbs.(don't skimp here, get the good stuff) I think Kava Kava Root from the brand Gaia is your best bet if you have a lot of anxiety because its mood uplifting and pretty sedating. Take two in the morning, more as needed. Make sure to get the root. Holy Basil (Gaia or New Chapter brands are good) is a little less sedating but has many overall good effects for blood sugar stabilizing, mood uplifting, anti-viral, calming. Passionflower, less mood uplifting but fairly good calming effects.. not as good or multi-dimensional overall as the first two, but good to have around IN ADDITION to the others. All three would be ideal.

*MAKE SURE NONE OF THESE SUPPLEMENTS INTERACT NEGATIVELY WITH ANY OTHER MEDS YOU ARE ON BEFORE YOU TAKE THEM* Herbs can be dangerous when taken in combination with other things, so be safe.

My Daily Routine: Take a probiotic in the morning and two holy basil and/or Kava Kava ROOT pills. With a meal, take your B or multivitamin. Get some fish oil or some source of omegas in your diet on a regular basis. If you feel nervous at some point during the day, take another Kava or pop a few Passionflowers.

I do light pilates several times a week, thats my exercise routine. I drink very little and nothing with gluten in it. A few ciders, a vodka soda a few times a month.. even that bothers me tho. NO HARD DRUGS EVER! I still eat burgers and wings and lattes and have a life.. I just don't go crazy with it and no fast food for gods sake! Its full of chemicals that make you crash/depressed.

Avoid the bad foods and drugs, have an exercise routine. Be boring if you have to, but just stop going the self-destructive route.. After you've cleaned up your life/diet, you can see how much anxiety is left and decide what therapy, life-style changes or additional things you can do to get yourself to a point where you can really cross back over the line to "coping" with anxiety.

My life isn't "fixed" yet but its gotten a hell of a lot better than it was.. At least I don't wake up feeling like there is no hope like I used to. I have a few close friendships now..My body and mind feels a lot better. I'm still working on it tho. There is no quick fix. Herbs and vitamins are not drugs,they are not Clonopin.. they wont "numb' you out like you might want to be, but being numb isn't realistic. I've taken prescription and street drugs, I know the appeal. I get it, but its not real.

The help that supplements/vitamins provide is sheer, they take the edge off your depression/anxiety but YOU are still there.. At least herbs and vitamins come from the earth, like all the food we eat. People have used them forever to remedy sleeplessness, anxiety.. you just gotta do your own research and try, try, try to pull yourself out of it a little at a time. This approach does help, but you have to be consistent and clean up the other parts of your life too at the same time for it to be effective.


----------



## Scarlettskkye

*More disappointment*

I went out and bought ashwagandha, 5-htp, passion flower, and rhodiola. THEY DONT HELP ME. They do..nothing. Funny cause I did so much research and saw many reviews of people saying how AMAZING they are. I mean, i guess I could experiment more. I've been experimenting with different dosages, combinations, and times in which I take them. And so far..nothing. If these supplements were to work at all for me, you would think that I would see SOME sort of improvement. Its only been 2 weeks, so im not giving up yet. Errrgh. Not to mention i just recently withdrew from a medication that is supposed to have really bad withdrawal symptoms, so that could be another reason why im not seeing any improvement. I should have waited a few weeks for the medication to leave my system, but my excitement got the best of me (which shortly after was brought down). I don't know, i say try it. My body is ****ing weird and no prescription medication, herbal supplement, or natural remedy has ever helped me much. I think i'll stick with my a beer a day keeps suicide away. Oppps.


----------



## Sukie

I love the supplement phenibut from the company liftmode. I've gone through 2 100 gram containers of it now and it has worked wonders for me. The place you get it from is very important as not all phenibut is created equal. This company sends a purity report with your order and also ships very quickly. Phenibut is not something you can take everyday. I only use it on days I feel extra depressed or anxious, maybe 1-3 times per week. The nice thing about phenibut though is that it works just as powerfully if not BETTER (in my own personal opinion) as a prescription anti-depressant/anti-anxiety and works within 2 hours. It is important to get the right dosage though. If I ever use to much it can make me MORE anxious, however finding the right dosage may only take a few tries and is WELL worth it! I take about 2 small scoops (they send a small scoop with your order). This may be the best supplement I've ever had for depression and/or anxiety. Very grateful it's there...


----------



## catcharay

Im without pills now, so i switched to a natural alternative. B vitamin. Calcium. Fish oil and a further 2 that i need to clarify the spelling first before typing

As to its effectiveness. Not sure. Getting tired easily hasnt improved..like going home from 2 hr errands/ groceries

But my daily naps arent so daily anymore


----------



## babyangel

hi everyone im new here this is a great place  ,

i did natural supplements a long time since 2004-2005 i drank chamomille tea , that works wonders !! i get a tea bag i microwave it in a coffee cup fillled with water for 1min 45sec i let the tea bag sit there for a long time like 15-20 minutes it cools down some by then so i squeeze the tea bag, to get ll the concentrated stuff from the tea bag into the cup ! that has helped me alot for anxiety , i took valerian root for awhile from 2008- early 2012 i cant take it no more because it mixes bad with prescription meds if you dont take any scripts it works great as a sleep aid .
um thhis last one iisnt really a supplement but if you keep occupied that helps alot i do that just from doing chores or watching movies, watching funny stuff on youtube, keeping my mind occupied that way keeps me from thinking of sad / depresssing thoughts . i highly recommend taking presctiions antidepresants / anxiety meds as a last resort 
I hope some of my suggestions can help someone who reads this.


----------



## matthewebbert

The body is protected from disease and illness by the vitamins and the minerals that we consume and if the consumption is less than the normal requirements.
Uses of Vitamins:
Vitamin A : Night blindness and dry skin which found in vegetables, eggs, whole milk, butter, and liver.


----------



## twitchy666

*Whey Protein Powder*

Yesterday was my first try

I labelled it as body-building cheating before
But my muscles never got good enough after all my years of enduring natural effort in the gym to vent my anguish and fury


----------



## Letmebe

Ginseng is brilliant and wakes me up, kelp supplements are the best thing ever(but hard to find), my favorite one is this crazy herb mixture called Bi Yan Pian it tastes foul but it works wonders (wakes you up, helps you focus gives you energy).

I used to use this fat burning formula for the gym before it got to expensive and it worked.


----------



## matthewebbert

I took a supplement called Multivitamin which is a pill containing most or all of the 13 essential vitamins and 22 essential minerals. It provides insurance against the performance consequences of vitamin and mineral deficiencies.
It helped me a lot. You can try it.

http://empoweredlabs.com/


----------



## BeautifulRuin

never took supplements for sa, but i noticed that i was in a good mood when taking fish oil.


----------



## matthewebbert

In general,supplements are used to increase concentration, focus, energy level, motivation. The natural supplements are less effective than synthetic compounds at increasing brain power.

http://empoweredlabs.com/


----------



## diilz

I suffered from chronic nasal congestion and dry itchy eyes for so many years, I was really feeling depressed until the day I started taking flax seeds (Two tablespoons Two times a day). This is the only supplement I use, after Two weeks I started noticing a significant improvement...


----------



## SuppMan

Used to use Phenibut for anxiety, too habit forming. Tolerance developed rapidly too so discontinued.

Currently using Tranquilogen and loving it. Combo product of Curcumin, Rhodiola Rosea, Picamilon, 5-HTP, Astaxanthin and Bioperine. This is making a big difference for me and I can FEEL it from the one cap.

Had success with Gaia's RR in the past, but this new stuff feels alot "smoother", lasts longer and just puts me in a happy place fast. I read where Curcumin has a pretty profound effect on the brain. If that's true, pairing it with RR likely explains it. 

Wonderful stuff...


----------



## John310

I recommend everyone get thier Vitamin D levels checked.

Go on to the vitamin D council website and you will see just how likely it is your vitamin d deficient. Then when you realize that Vit D is actually a hormone you start to think about the benefits it can have on your whole body.


----------



## matthewebbert

i havent used like before


----------



## RelinquishedHell

They do nothing for you. Literally nothing. Any difference you think you feel is placebo.


----------



## darkhoboelf

I've been using A2X.By about the fifth day of taking it its removed most of my anxious feelings.The anxious thoughts are still there but the feeling they used to produce are almost non existent.Over all I've felt the most normal that I've felt in a long time and I was able to hold conversations rather easily.


----------



## Zeeshan

Activate xtreme is amazing

I'm so motivated


----------



## Charmeleon

I took 2 grams of phenibut earlier in the morning, ended up waking up at 4:45pm! (Fuuuuk!!!) with the meanest hangover type feel ever, lightheaded & super dizzy, just literally puked 10 minutes ago, I had a busy schedule today so much for that, this crap is going in the trash.


----------



## Charmeleon

I still feel like chit, thanks phenibut, never again.


----------



## knowledge1234

l-theanine is very effective kava can be also


----------



## Terranaut

As probably the most senior person on this forum at 58 I can say that there are some things out there that can be diabolically bad for you which are trumpeted as good. The two which did the most dmage to me were GABA and this mixture that was reccommened of L-carnatine and super alpha lipoic acid. Both seemed to do the same thing to me which took me a lot of misery to deal with before I could find any science that explains what happened. Basically your brain is bathed in this substance called GABA (gamma amino butyric acid) which is necessary for cellular biological thru-put of nutrients and by-products which need to exit the body. One is chlorine. If you take supplemental GABA from a health food store or the other combo I mentioned it can trick your body into ceasing to produce enough of your natural GABA. Then if you stop taking the supplement, chlorine molecules get trapped in the neurons of your brain and it causes symptoms of "general anxiety disorder" in which you may not be able to sleep.

I experienced this and it went on and on where every time I'd fall asleep I'd get a flood of the nervous adrenaline in the gut the we anxiety suffers hate so. Getting you brain back in sync without the use of benzodiazpines to induce sleep at some point is next to impossible. And thus it creates a roller coaster of addiction. I can't urge people enough to be careful about anything that may trick your natural production of necessary neurotransmitters to turn off in favor of a false signal that you have enough. It's sort of like being addicted but it's different. And one GABA episode demanded me to take a dose every few hours or suffer that GAD--general anxiety disorder or what is often called "panic".


----------



## P1e2

*Sleep aid*

In the past I have taken Melatonin to help me sleep. So when I took it again after stopping for several weeks I then had bad/scary dreams so I stopped taking it.


----------



## Blawnka

I've tried taking countless anti anxiety supplements. Probably all out in the market right now and even mixed a few. As well as sleep aids. None seem to work for me, maybe they're just not potent enough or I'm not taking them correctly.


----------



## No Limit

Melatonin is the best supplement I found for sleeping. Much better than Trazodone because I don't get that groggy, foggy, hungover feeling and I don't over sleep. Best of all it doesn't make me stuffy. What's the point in taking trazodone to sleep when I can't breathe through my stuffy nose?


----------



## JeanniesRiver

I live at a high altitude and recently have learned from my doctor that we don't absorb calcium up here like people do at lower elevations. I have been now taking 1,200 mg liquid filled calcium along with 4,000 IU of vitamin D and it seems to help relieve anxiety also.

I have also been using a full spectrum light for several hours a day when I work at my desk. I know this helps! We have 5 to 6 months of winter here and the sun doesn't shine that much during winters. 

I don't take any medications anymore. I did for 25 years and decided to withdraw from all of them three years ago. Very tough to do. I have been eating dried cherries and taking cherry extract for two years now. Something in this fruit reduces swelling and pain of arthritis and consequently helps with depression which can come with dealing with arthritis.


----------



## ToastyBroseph

Not a seller of this stuff but I'll vouch for it. 

I can't eat in the mornings before my workout because if I feel full, I might puke when I workout. 

So I use Gamma Labs Pre Training formula. There's a really nice steady spark of energy that stays with you (when you use it properly) till after your workout. I'd definitely recommend picking up some though you don't get much and it's like 40 bucks per container. Not a bad taste either but there is a slight after-taste so just be aware. 

I usually use one scoop per 8 oz of water (I'm even a pudgier fellow so you think I might have a tolerance to it). 

If you're lookin at doing some lifting or gym stuff, I'd definitely recommend it for helping pull those extra reps or jogging a few more miles lol!


----------



## MrKappa

I eat lots of supplements. I do take occasional breaks, as in currently, to measure subtle changes in my health. I really took a great deal of interest in them when my health took a nose dive a few years back. I believe they are making huge differences. Some good, sometimes bad, so I adjust accordingly.


----------



## Jhoy

I don't know if you guys have any experience in taking ambien for a long period of time but I just stop and now lost my complete disire to sleep. I don't feel tired. I can lay there for hours. How long with this last. I've tried Hydroxyzine and it didn't even make me feel tired.


----------



## Len Phelbs

creatine works if you take it an hour before workouts, gives you another 20% to work with non-cardio strength wise.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm taking Phenibut, Bulgarian Tribulus, D-Aspartic acid, Pramericetum, and Choline. I definitely feel different. Mostly angrier.


----------



## Grog

Multi vitamins make my pee smell and has a weird colour . That's my experience with supplements .


----------



## loneranger

I've taken Rhodiola, but ones I bought at a health food store I had to increase in daily usage because of almost no effectiveness. Anyways, it has improved my confidence, lowered my depressive and stressfull moods I've been dealing with the past several years. Of course it won't make S.A. dissappear, but it was a start. It would me more effective if you buy or get a Rhodiola plant.


----------



## mezzoforte

Rhodiola Rosea works for me  I'm curious about SAM-e because I've head good things about it.


----------



## Ashwagandha

Although used to hot and humid growing conditions in India.  is a truly amazing plant, able to adapt to our cooler climate as an annual. Hypoglycemic, diuretic, and hypo-cholesterolemic effects of ashwagandha root were assessed in human subjects, in which six type 2 diabetes mellitus subjects and six hyper-cholesterolemic subjects were treated with a powder extract for 30 days. In elderly patients with long-term progressive degenerative ataxia, ashwagandha 500 mg tablets were administered 3 times a day for 1 month (in combination).


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Tribulus worked pretty well for me. I didn't start noticing a difference until about 2 weeks after being on it though. It was especially apparent when I got tunnel vision like a shark and wanted to chase some girl down and rip a hole in her yoga pants.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I tired true calm and feel no different.


----------



## nubly

RelinquishedHell said:


> Tribulus worked pretty well for me. I didn't start noticing a difference until about 2 weeks after being on it though. It was especially apparent when I got tunnel vision like a shark and wanted to chase some girl down and rip a hole in her yoga pants.


God bless yoga pants.


----------



## Barette

I want to take a zinc supplement since I think I might be missing it in my diet (vegetarian) but idk, supplements make me very nervous. Especially zinc since it can have negative effects when taken in large doses, it's not just something I'd pee out if I had sufficient levels.

Anyone have any experiences with it?

I might get a blood test done soon, to see how my levels are. Vegan/vegetarian doesn't feel natural to me given I turn into a zombie from deficiencies fairly regularly a year, but I really hate eating animal products.


----------



## alwaysthere

*Caffeine and stress are a no-no*

:no


juanm said:


> I'm new to this had a high anxiety moment last week. So I am starting to *drink chamomile tea it's really working*. I have been drink coffee for years since I was 16 or 17 I am 40 now. I drink coffee all day maybe a pot or pot and half. Is the coffee a trigger/factor? i had also been under work stress.


Stress is definitely not good for people with anxiety. It just adds more to it. Caffeine, at least in my case, gives me more anxiety. It gets me all jittery me on too it makes me super nauseous. It's the reason I don't drink coffee anymore


----------



## Fiale

As far as vitamins go, it doesn't get better than Megafood. Organic, whole-foods based vitamins are the only way to go. The synthetic (fake) vitamins you get for dirt cheap at the store actually hurt you, not help you. This is because your body does not recognize these foreign chemicals as nutrition, it recognizes them as a toxin it has to deal with.

I like do supplement with vitamin C because it is critically important with all the pollution in the air and in our food nowadays; as well as vitamin E with selenium, and Zinc.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

Started taking St Johns Wort , which claims to "promote a positive mood" and be a really mild anti-depressent(and extends out to things like anxiety, etc)

It's dirt cheap , takes a couple weeks to kick in, but I think it's actually working so far.
Could be an awesome placebo effect, but a lot of reviews treat it like some miracle supplement(and believe me, there's LOTS of reviews on this!)

Lots of reviews even claiming it helped their social anxiety, and now they love to randomly talk to people, etc. I doubt my results will be that awesome, but for $7ish for a 45 day supply, I don't mind taking it daily for the rest of my life


----------



## jake44

Has anyone tried L-Theanine for mild SA? I am looking for something to take from time to time to relieve SA. I tried a L-Theanine supplement that had GABA and also 5HTP in it last night but it left me feeling anxious and did not sleep well. Also woke up with the groggy/headache feeling and have been a bit shakey. Would any suggest just taking a GABA supplement alone?


----------



## nevergiveupincali

I'm surprised no one has tried acetyl L-carntine it has clinically proven effects . google it  also running works wonders for me but running or sustained cardio has also been shown to have clinically significant effects .


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I bought one brlefore and didn't do nothing.


----------



## nevergiveupincali

Hmmm when it comes to supplements a lot of research goes a very long way . unlike pharmaceuticals, the standards placed on naturaceutical development and manufacturing is Farr less stringent . Thus, it is important to make sure whichever supplement you purchase is also being manufactured such in the fashion best suited for bioavailability and that you are indeed getting what you think you are getting. Take some time to research brands, for acetyl-l carntine I like now brands (although some may argue against this suggestion ). Also dosage is crucial , clinical trials on this product I believe have focused on daily dosages of approximately 2000 mg a day. Finally, of you are taking any prescription drugs make sure you discuss with your physician .


----------



## SteveJackson

I'm taking Fish Oil


----------



## strugglingmomof3

I'm a fan of fish oil. It tends to help with depression and mood swings. I just wish that the "good stuff" wasn't so expensive


----------



## idkhannah

I take passionflower, St John's wort, valerian root, chamomile, and skullcap. The only difference I've noticed is that I'm sleeping much better. My daily life hasn't changed much besides feeling more rested.


----------



## scooby

I take fish oil with vitamin D in them, magnesium, and a multivitamin. To be honest I have a really hard time separating them and the rest of my cocktail of treatment/medication/exercise to figure out what helps in what areas. But hey, somethings working, so why mess with it?


----------



## Fooddestroyer

1st post...

Current have anxiety and panic from depression from work.

Currently on 30mg of Mirt and the odd Xanax (.5mg) when I feel the need. About to start counselling and CBT and making seismic changes at work.

I've managed to start running again, resting better, and tweaking my diet: less diary, sugar, and gluten, and I believe it helps.

But I'm trying supplements now, and I'd like to know if it is safe to try Rhoidiola with L Theanine? I mean if there are any known negative interactions?

Currently just starting krill oil, B complex, quality multivit, Zinc and Magnesium, and a joint formula. Also taking milk kefir and green tea.

Bitterly determined to overcome,

Thanks!


----------



## Riri11

InThe519 said:


> My supplement regime is:
> 
> Vitamin D
> Vitamin B50 Complex
> Omega Fish Oils
> Multi-Vitamin
> Vitamin C
> Melatonin w/B12


why the B12 with melatonin? thats some druggy effect. 
I take B12 alone and it make me feel high, B12 is good though for many things, and is impossible to overdose on


----------



## vsaxena

Optimen multi-vitamin (highly recommended), fish oil, acidophilus and BOATLOADS of protein.


----------



## christinecpierce

Sunshine009 said:


> It's pretty remarkable. Carrot juice made fresh is similar to that but its beta carotene, the vegetable form.


Sadly, even though carrots do have Vitamin A, they don't have the ability to improve vision. That was actually a myth created by the British Air Ministry during WWII. Basically, they had just invented something called the Airborne Interception Radar (AI), which allowed them to see Nazi planes at night. They didn't want the Nazi's to find out about the technology, so if anyone asked why they were so good at spotting planes at night, they would say it was because they ate lots of carrots (similar to the way your mother used to tell you that you had to eat your vegetables to grow big and strong).

Anyway, here some more reading on the topic.

snopes.com/food/ingredient/carrots.asp

scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-fiction-carrots-improve-your-vision/


----------



## Lifesatrip

Vitamin B6 really helps with my anxiety levels. Anybody experience this?


----------



## Lifesatrip

I had a good experience with Kava Kava years ago. However, then I wasn't taking any psych meds. So the Kava might help if you are NOT on medication or don't plan to take medication.


----------



## DerrickOdea

I like drinking *chamomile* it is the best drink give quick relaxed feeling and a better sleep. I take *Xanax *pills/supplements, give quick relief and help controlling my anxiety issues.


----------



## Lifesatrip

I agree. Chamomile tea is relaxing. Some vitamins that may help are vitamins B6 and magnesium. Maybe zinc, too, for some people. I have also gotten a relaxing feeling from calcium supplements.


----------



## Lifesatrip

Personally, I feel that sustained release niacin works well for anxiety. Sustained release, not immediate release form. You can buy at the drug store or online. Anybody ever try Homeopathic remedies? I've never really went that route.


----------



## Harris96

Personally, I searched on Alpha Brain, but can not find any distributor, someone could help me?

I have not sought nor had experiences with Piracetam, but say it is good but for now I reserve a softer substances, there will be time to prove it.

Currently in my sumplementos I add a quantity of:
250 mg. in Ginseng-gel capsule in the morning and 200 mg. in liquid afternoon
80 mg. ginkgo biloba and 40mg in the morning. in the afternoon
250mg. of glutamic acid and other afternoon 250
apart from taking B complex and also occasionally some royal jelly.

I have little to treatment and hope to see cognitive improvements long term'll be telling how I feel, but yet, I can assume that in days I feel more active and courageous (think for ginseng) than normal but my head works like

Some have experience with nootropic or cognition enhancement supplements? and how accessible they are legal?

Greetings!


----------



## indielife

Started taking a multivitamin "stack" with lots all the vitamins one needs + minerals (7 pills in total). Have been taking it for 2 weeks or so. I am pretty sure it makes me feel more energized (which makes sense as having low amounts lead to the opposite), though some of that could of course be placebo or a result of something else entirely.

I'm of course also taking fish oil for my daily Omega-3 needs, seeing as I don't eat much fish outside of the occasional sushi meal.



Fiale said:


> The synthetic (fake) vitamins you get for dirt cheap at the store actually hurt you, not help you. This is because your body does not recognize these foreign chemicals as nutrition, it recognizes them as a toxin it has to deal with.


This was posted a while back, but I couldn't help myself; I had to reply:

What you just said doesn't sound very scientific. Your body does not threat vitamins from supplements as toxins, as that would make no sense, nor is there any peer reviewed scientific research to imply that's the case. Your body does however have an easier time absorbing vitamins from food rather than pills, that is true, but vitamins in pill form (synthetic of course, as that's what most pills are) do help. It's really easy to test whether they help or not, as it can be easily done by your doctor through a sample of your blood. A year ago or so my doctor told me that I had very low levels of vitamin D, so I started taking a rather large dose of vitamin D every day and the deficiency went away, so pills definitely work, but food is, and should be your number 1 choice.

Please keep in mind that I am talking about MOST vitamins (that includes those sold cheap at stores). I'm going to assume that the word "fake" was used as a way to describe something synthetic and not a fake product as a whole. I'm sure there are some bad ones out there that are riddled with toxins, but those toxins don't come from the vitamins themselves, unless the dose of a fat soluble vitamin is too high, which if you're from the US, is regulated by the FDA; as in if they're found to have too high values they'll be removed from the market, and perhaps sued as a result. Keep in mind that products don't have to be tested BEFORE they're on the market, so there's that. However, you can safely assume that most products that are sold stores (especially well recognized brands) are safe to use as long as you don't take too high a dose of vitamins that aren't water soluble, as those won't disappear with your urine. If you're really paranoid you could have it tested at a laboratory.

Also, I hope that people get rid of the "synthetic is bad; organic is good" way of thinking. Organic isn't always the best choice, especially when it comes to medicine. Most medicine takes decades to develop before it's ready for human use.


----------



## Lauris

Most people will not benefit from multivitamins and nutrients, as they help only in severe deficiency cases, plus the most stuff people buy over the counter has terrible bioavailability and these kind of vitamins don't cross blood-brain barrier so it has no effect on the brain besides placebo.

If you want to supplement with something that actually works, you should look into nootropics, like L-Tyrosine or l-phenylalanine for dopamine boost, L-Theanine for anxiety, Tianeptine for depression, Choline for focus and memory, etc.


----------



## indielife

According to studies multivitamins do work; however, they are far less effective than vitamins from real food, so if your diet is in check and you're eating enough then they are of course quite worthless. 

Multivitamins and foods with them added also tend to be dosed very highly to make up for its bad absorption by the body. I scanned one of my replacement meals with added vitamins and minerals into My Fitness Pal and the app went crazy with percentages in the thousands because it thought that the values were from real food. 

I do like them when dieting with a calorie deficient though (the bigger deficit, the more useful they are), as you are not going to be able to get enough vitamins and minerals from food, and that's when multivitamins really shine. I've never used multivitamins in a calorie surplus and will never do so either.


----------



## SHempAZ

I personally use CBD or cannabidiol from agricultural hemp it helps a lot.
I will say it is not cheap stuff and I only trust a select few manufacturers because you don't want anything from China. I take it in a liquid tincture form 200mg. You do not have to have a medical Marijuana card you can find a local company that sells trusted brands or through the manufacturer website.


----------



## Xenagos

Vitamin D (5000 IU)
Magnesium Malate: I take between 400-800 mg (3 times a day).
Melatonin (.50-1 mg) + Valerian Root (400mg)
NALT (350mg)
Multivitamin 
Fish Oil (1000mg)

I've been wanting to try noopept and picamilon. In the past I have done piracetam (3000mg/day) but it made me depressed/tired. For now though, I'm going to consider a few more lifestyle changes before I resort to them. Exercising more, meditating, doing CBT, and consulting a new therapist.


----------



## Carleen

I have experienced less anxiety after taking bio cleanse and probio5.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Two things that I can see mentioned above, high-protein meals (if blood sugar crashes, it's a major problem) and chamomile tea - win!

My favourite supplement is valerian tea. To get the desired effect, it's best to avoid tea bags and to buy chopped valerian root instead, then simmer and strain it. Loose valerian root tends to be much more potent. It doesn't provide any kind of long-term effects, but it's very relaxing - seems to relax both muscles and mind at the same time. I'd say it works a bit like bromazepam/Valium but it's not addictive.

I wouldn't take it all the time, but I've never experienced any side effects.


----------



## twitchy666

*6 monthly 2.5kg tub of Hemp Powder*

I got fascinated by its unique flavour

years of this always set as backup when the kitchen is empty & bank balance reaches zero

Finding the taste less palatable. Never any gym day without doses of it (twice)
Really good digestion system


----------



## SeekingBalance

*I found something that works!!*

Hi all,
I haven't been on this forum in awhile but i'm just SO excited that i've found something that works, I needed to share it. It's a supplement called Zenphorol (on amazon)...think it's about $35. The ingredients are: Thiamine, niacin, vit b6, b12, folic acide, biotin, pantothenic acid, magnesium, 5-htp, chamomile flower powder, lemon balm leaf extract, l-theanine, inositol, saffrom flower extract. 
I used turn beet red and start blushing when having a conversation with new people, or even people I know but whom I don't speak with often. And I don't on this!! the suggested dose is 1 tab 3x a day but i've noticed it works really well by taking all three at once. the other night i went to a dinner with a group of 15 people and I only knew 2 of them. usually i have to drink to deal with this but i took 3 of these about an hour before and i was totally fine!!! it felt so nice to feel like a normal person. I don't think i'd be able to give an oral presentation or anything on this alone...i do take ativan for super stressful situations such as that. but this has been such a life changer for every day situations.
I really can't say enough about this product. i do not sell nor make any commision on it's sale. it's just something i stumbled upon that finally worked and i needed to share b/c i know what it feels like to deal with social anxiety. i've spent many days and nights crying over it.  
I'll try to log on here more in the next few days in case anyone has any questions. 
praying for you all....keep sticking it out!


----------



## stewartmays1

im currently taking a multi vitamin and cod live oil and a testosterone booster and i do notice a boost in my mood


----------



## Liz871

I like CBD chocolates and melatonin. I like Vitacost melatonin and Veggimins CBD chocolate hearts. Hope it helps


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Lauris said:


> Most people will not benefit from multivitamins and nutrients, as they help only in severe deficiency cases, plus the most stuff people buy over the counter has terrible bioavailability and these kind of vitamins don't cross blood-brain barrier so it has no effect on the brain besides placebo.
> 
> If you want to supplement with something that actually works, you should look into nootropics, like L-Tyrosine or l-phenylalanine for dopamine boost, L-Theanine for anxiety, Tianeptine for depression, Choline for focus and memory, etc.


Regarding how low are foods in vitamins and minerals in markets, I think almost everyone would benefit from a vit and min supplement. Unless you grow your own organic food. The difference in taste is big as well.

Fruits and vegetables from my grandma have actual taste compared to those I buy from the market, who taste like cardboard. Chickens grown on land too, the meat has a darkish brown color, not white, that is the natural color, as for taste, it's like eating wild catch (deer, boar, rabbit).


----------



## Lauris

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Regarding how low are foods in vitamins and minerals in markets, I think almost everyone would benefit from a vit and min supplement. Unless you grow your own organic food. The difference in taste is big as well.
> 
> Fruits and vegetables from my grandma have actual taste compared to those I buy from the market, who taste like cardboard. Chickens grown on land too, the meat has a darkish brown color, not white, that is the natural color, as for taste, it's like eating wild catch (deer, boar, rabbit).


You can check your blood levels any time and I bet you hundred bucks that you won't have any deficiencies. The taste has no significant correlation with the amount of amino acids food has. And like I said, most people don't research at all on what they are taking and what they need.

First of all, supplements are recommended by doctor when you consume not enough of a certain mineral from food, so before starting supplements, you are supposed to fix your diet. If you never eat fish and eat burger with fries every day obviously you are gonna be deficient in some things like DHR, Vitamin D and omega fats. You will also be dehydrated from all the salt.

Secondly, there are many forms of the amino acids and nutrients which have different bioavailability and absorbtion. For example Calcium(useless), Magnesium, Iron and other essential ones people buy at pharmacy store are non-chelated and possesses a poor absorption rate. For example Magnesium citrate or glycinate has up to 90% absorption and I definitely felt muscle relaxing effect.

Thirdly, people think of vitamins and minerals as something you take in huge doses for a day or two like filling up fuel and be fine. Every nutrient has optimal daily dose, which, depending of weight and gender, is the amount your body is supposed to absorb every day from FOOD to function at full capacity.

To say more, when the body is in a depleted state, the intestine upregulates absorption of the nutrient, so basically it takes what it needs and most people in first world countries has "good enough" diets to not be deficient. But, people who take medications for long period and not one of them - disrupt this process and that's where supplements are recommended. Not for a healthy young person who takes no more than one medication.

quote from a study:



> It is well known among nutrition researchers that *most essential minerals are not well absorbed*; for some minerals, absorption is less than 1%
> 
> Research demonstrates that the bioavailability and/or *effectiveness of mineral containing foods is greater than that of isolated inorganic mineral salts* or mineral chelates
> 
> Furthermore, minerals used in most supplements *do not contain protein chaperones or other food factors needed for absorption into the cell*
> 
> .


To end this, here's a comparison of minerals from food compared to isolated salts in supplements:


Calcium - Up to 8.79 times more absorbed into the blood and 7 times as effective in raising serum ionic calcium levels.

Chromium - Up to 25 times more bioavailable.

Copper - 85% more absorbed; also contains substances that reduce potential toxicity.

Iron - Safer, non-constipating, 77% more absorbed

Magnesium - Up to 2.20 times better absorbed and retained .

Manganese - Better absorbed and retained and not as likely to contribute to toxicity as mined forms

Molybdenum - Up 6.28 times better absorbed into the blood and 16.49 times better retained

Phosphorus - Less likely to cause diarrhea or electrolyte disorders.

Selenium - 17.6 time the antioxidant effect

Zinc - Up to 6.46 times better absorbed better form.


----------



## TreeOfWolf

Suggest a new one says that there's no admnin... I can't make new threads there... I PMed the person mentioned in the post.

*Vitamin C to help the adrenals and brain cope with stress, they need a lot. They help balance blood sugar (even better to avoid sugar, refined, grains and corn), so you don't end up with adrenalin highs or crashes, which can feel like anxiety and depression when it's just the unstable blood sugar.

B complex also needed for the adrenals, to heal the nerves and to be able to burn energy for activities.

Magnesium, the deficiency feels like extreme loneliness, depression and feeling suicidal. So it can help to be less desperate and calmer.*

Don't take caffeine... oh god... that will just put anxiety on overdrive.


----------



## FewFriendsRob

Oddly enough, I found Chamomile works well for my social anxiety. There's a specific comfort called Chamomile Comfort that has made me just feel really "chilled" out instead of tense in situations where I'd normally freeze and say nothing. There's a nice review of it over at the Brain Hack Reviews blog if anyone is interested. Other than that, I have had minor success with 5-htp and passionflower. But Chamomile has worked best. I find it amazing how quick some people are to rule out natural supplements. The very worst meds I've ever taken for SA have been the ones that doctors prescribed, i.e SSRIs.


----------



## Mat999

Tried many, never had noticeable effects. Rhodeola Rosea sounded the best on paper for SA but didnt do anything for me. But I will often buy a few new ones at once and so it is hard to measure effectiveness. Especially as I currently take a handful of various non supplements to sleep with a Jack Daniels.

Camomile and honey tea is lovely and feels good as part of a pre sleep rtual. I bought a night time tea with lots of things in like valerian root, but doesnt taste great.

Free range eggs have loads more vitamin D in which is one of the best vitamins, so if you have a garden big enough, consider it. Getting out and feeding them will aslo help.

I am looking for something for sleep only, so I can stop taking the naughty stuff. Especially when don't leave the house all day. I currently refuse to believe there is a chemical imbalance in my brain, it is just over active at night.

Everyone is mentioning different things in this thread, I have just read it all. First one for sleep was chelated magnesium so I will give that a try but anymore suggestions are welcome. Will also mix camomile tea with the other one wuth valerian root in. I will not take anything that messes with the brain like melatonin or 5-Htp. L-theanine did nothing for me.


----------



## Claytoney7

So I recently got some caffeine/l-theanine (100mg/150mg) capsules from Liftmode, and I have to say that they were pretty awesome. I typically take them when I just don't have time to make a cup of coffee. Sometimes I stack it with Aniracetam (if I've eaten already). I expected them to be like a mild cup of coffee, but the buzz I get from them is actually cleaner and more focused than I typically get from coffee. Caffeine with L-Theanine is by far my favorite go to supplement/nootropic combo. I'll take one capsule right before a meeting and it's really great. After a couple months of trying them out I'd say I'm satisfied with the convenience of the capsules.


----------



## Mat999

Claytoney7 you should try Matcha green tea- it has L theanine and caffeine, plus green tea is healthy anyway.


----------



## Hammer Chest

Coffee definitely is a trigger. It speeds up heart rate and when you come down it's like you ran into a brick wall you have no way around, then the anxiety hits. Any booster of energy that doesn't come from the natural vitamins or supplements you're made up of will have such side effects. Whether the side effects are positive or not.


----------



## Broski

Just my personal opinion, but supplements really are just placebo. No hate on anyone who thinks otherwise, just my 2 cents! But I've looked into it and don't find it to be very convincing. I've also never been on any supplements, but I have known guys to be on testosterone supplements with little to no effects. Maybe increased libido and aggression.


----------

